

User CSS extension for Safari 5.1 released - sirn
http://code.grid.in.th/

======
sirn
The problem I've found with Safari 5.1 is that it no longer shares the same
localStorage between global.html and manage.html, so the CSS files no longer
get loaded properly. The behavior of this appears to be very random (some user
report CSS are loaded, but they're not shown up in manager or vise versa) but
since this release change to use localStorage only from global.html, the
problem should be fixed.

